# I miss posting here ...



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

... about my own dog, I mean.

That is all.

Hope everyone's training is going well!

-Stephanie


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

FlyingQuizini said:


> ... about my own dog, I mean.
> 
> That is all.
> 
> ...


Quiz was a very special boy, we all miss hearing about him too. Watching Quiz at his best one can't help but smile as he gave it his all. And as hard as it is I like to think you're feeling about his not having to go through the riggers of a highly likely cancerous tumor and the let down of his body hold a great deal of truth. Enjoy your dog for who they are...truly words to live by...thank you.


Pete & Woody


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

So sorry...we miss hearing about Quiz..


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

we miss you too! Have you scouted out any upcoming litters? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

We miss your posts also. Golden ownership is not needed to be a poster here. Please feel free to stop by anytime.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

We miss your posts too. Quiz was certainly one of those very special dogs. I'm guessing he would want you to share all you learned together with another pup. There will never be another Quiz. But there will be another pup that's special in it's own way.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Stephanie, it is good to hear from you! Have you decided on a puppy yet?


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I miss seeing your Quiz posts too.

Quiz was an amazing dog and it was a privilege to have seen you compete.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I miss your posts!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I hope you'll come post again when you're able. Even if it's awhile until you bring another dog home we really need people like you here. Sending you hugs....


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Quiz & u were/always be my ideal dog/owner relationship. Please at least reply to posts, your knowledge needs to be shared. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks, all.

It's just been a rough, rough year.

I was on the list for one of the Mira pups, but I threw my hat into the ring way late. When Quiz was still alive, I knew there was no way I could smartly have three dogs in my apartment, so, while I was interested in the breeding, it wasn't realistic. Between that and her sadly losing half the pups, it just wasn't meant to be. And in many ways, it's probably a good thing. Those pups come home in 3 weeks .... right in the midst of my busiest work time (two out of town training camps PLUS trying to finish my thesis to graduate in Dec). The added stress of a puppy in an apartment (where things like barking and crying are more of an issue in consideration of neighbors) would've been really tough.

I'm kinda lying low in the puppy search right now. I was even considering another breed for a while (an Aussie) b/c I worried I'd compare another Golden to Quiz .... and how fair is that? Then I talked to Yvonne at Tanbark and was back to wanting a Tanbark Golden (tho not anything she has on the ground right now). We talked about a dog she might breed sometime in 2014....

I'm also in the middle of some tough family stuff. My mom isn't well (chronic illness ... called porphyria ... leaves her sick most all the time) and my great-grandmother (94) broke her hip and my uncle swooped in and is just being a major jerk face. She was barely out of the hospital 2 days and he moved her up to WA w/o telling us he was going to ... and I'm worried she's not getting proper care. But she says she's happy (he's always been her favorite, no matter how awful he treats the rest of us). It breaks my heart to know my only recourse it to sit and wait to see if the situation becomes "neglectful" ... and then notify authorities and hope for the best. Meanwhile, he changed the locks on her house (she lived near me) and I can't even get in to check on things.

And I'm turning 40 and feel relationship challenged ... like I'm the girl whose most significant relationship was with her dog. When did I become THAT girl?

So, really, I'm having a big ol pity party. Prolly not the best time to bring home a puppy!

</sadrant>


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

spruce said:


> Quiz & u were/always be my ideal dog/owner relationship. Please at least reply to posts, your knowledge needs to be shared.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Wow. Thank you. I'm honored to know that what I had with Quiz is what someone else strives for. That's really special. :heartbeat:heartbeat


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I think we all strive for that, it was a magical relationship. We miss you both, maybe you could pop in more often?? Will you be in Cayucos again? We would love to meet you !!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Aww Stephanie, sorry.

The right dog is going to come along and I am sure the time will go by quickly. Hope thing work out with your mom, that sounds terrible.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Stephanie I'm so sorry it's been rough and losing Quiz just made it that much worse. We all miss you and are here. Jessica is right, the right pup will come at the right time. You have to be ready, emotionally and on the time side too. Quiz will help trust me! Max sent me Goo. 

{{hugs}} Take care of yourself and keep posting here. You might not currently have a dog. You have tons of knowledge and we will share our dogs until your pup comes. 

Ann


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

